# 3rd Cobia at P-Cola beach pier.



## pdeluca2491 (Apr 9, 2014)

I got here not 45 minutes ago and I've seen 2 come down the dock and a 3rd on right now. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the report. It's the only significant one in weeks. Even when there is a good bite, we don't hear much about it. It's only when there is a negative comment about pier etiquette that the hailstorm of comments come forward.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Two over 60lbs

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Yup. Look at PCBP's facebook page. Nice fish. Figures we missed the kings and cobia by trying Ft Walton. LOL. Heres to hoping more are hung up tomorrow.


----------



## jesusE65 (Jan 7, 2014)

dang been going to gulf shores have not even seen a fish to throw on (yet)


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Key word ,,, Seen any. Water looks like Black water river.


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

I love it down there, I go twice a year. Well not anymore. was down there in october, and my mom got trampled by a bunch of locals because she was 3/4 down fishing hardtail when a mahi mahi swam her way. They just ran her over, shes 63. No respect. Its the same group I seen down there for the past 4 years a been down there. You figure after catching so many lings, kings, and cobias people would be more professional. You know the saying "Act like you been there." There are tons of great people on that pier, but theres always bad seeds among any crowd.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the report


----------

